# Christine Blasey Ford and the Clinton Connection....I KNEW it was There !!!!!



## nononono (Sep 20, 2018)

*As clear as a Bell ....How about THAT !!!!*










*Trail Of Sordid Kavanaugh Sex Smear Attack Leads Straight To Top Defense Contractor Linked To Clinton Foundation*

*September 20, 2018 Sorcha Faal*


Trail Of Sordid Kavanaugh Sex Smear Attack Leads Straight To Top Defense Contractor Linked To Clinton Foundation


By: Sorcha Faal, and as reported to her Western Subscribers

 
An interesting new Foreign Intelligence Service( svr ) report circulating in the Kremlin today detailing events related to the rogue faction CIA plot to destroy US Supreme Court nominee Judge Brett Kavanaugh reveals that its investigative findings have discovered that a State of Maryland childhood friend of Kavanaugh accuser Dr Christine Blasey-Ford named Todd Leasure , was arrested for crimes committed against 
the NSA by loyal Trump forces just days prior to Dr Blasey-Ford's accusations against Kavanaugh were made public and whose work Leasure was doing for the NSA occurred
while he was employed by the giant American defense contractor giant 
General Dynamics—who are facing a potential multi-million dollar loss due to a class action lawsuit being filed against them that will end up in the US Supreme Court, and whose over 2,000 complainant workersare being represented by the Katz Marshall & Banks: Whistleblower & Employment Law Firm—two of whose partner attorneys, Debra Katz and Lisa Banks, are now, also, representing Dr. Blasey-Ford—and whose reasons for doing so can be understood by noticing Debra Katz has been a long time top fundraiser for Hillary Clinton, and General Dynamics having been one of the Clinton Foundation’s major pay-to-play donors to the then US Secretary of State Hillary Clinton. [Note: Some words and/or phrases appearing in quotes in this report are English language approximations of Russian words/phrases having no exact counterpart.]



 
According to this report, this past January-2018, President Trump reopened the FBI-US Justice Department investigation into the Clinton Foundation—and that the SVR was tasked to monitor by the Security Council (SC) as its Hillary Clinton-Uranium One component could affect the national security of the Russian Federation.

 
Prior to the Clinton Foundation investigation being shut down by the Obama Regime, this report notes, it was conducted out of the United States Attorney’s Office for the Eastern District of New York in walking distance of Clinton’s presidential campaign headquarters in Brooklyn—but that in re-opening, Trump moved to the FBI Field Office in Little Rock-Arkansas—and who are being assisted by numerous United States Attorney Offices around the country, most patricianly, in this instance, the United States Attorney’s Office for the District of Maryland—that was overseen by now US Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein—but is now being run by Trump appointed loyalist US Attorney Robert Hur.



 
On Wednesday evening 13 September, this report details, the SVR noted that a team of US prosecutors and FBI agents led by US Attorney Robert Hur, as well as an NSA team led by National Security Agency Director US Army General Paul Nakasone, entered the White House for an over 4 hour meeting with President Trump—that was followed the next day, 14 September, by US Attorney Hur announcing that he had charged a NSA contractor named Todd Leasure with submitting fraudulent timesheets that billed the US federal government at least $250,000 for work he didn’t perform.

 
The SVR file on Todd Leasure, this report says, showed that he worked as an independent contractor at the Colombia-Maryland office of the secretive US intelligence defense company CSRA Inc.—who last year were quietly awarded a massive NSA contract worth over $2.4 billion—that, on 12 February 2018, then saw them being bought by General Dynamics for $9.6 billion.



 
To how the crimes against the NSA committed by Todd Leasure were discovered at CSRA, Inc., this report explains, is because of what is called a “_due diligence_” investigation performed by the FBI and US Attorneys on companies receiving such massive US government contracts—but that, also, entrapped General Dynamics who had bought this company without their knowing this investigation was not complete—and has now bled over to the FBI, and other US government agencies, investigating financial crimes alleged to have been committed by General Dynamics.

 
With General Dynamics operating one of the largest gun powder mills in world, that has long been protected by their funneling money to Hillary Clinton and her associates, in exchange for her giving them multi-million US government contracts, this report continues, SVR intelligence analysts surmised that it wouldn’t take long for her to come to their defense and protect them against loyalist Trump forces—and two days after NSA contractor Todd Leasure was arrested and charged, saw The Washington Post publishing the unproven claims against Judge Kavanaugh made by Dr. Blasey-Ford—that has left America in turmoil ever since.

 
Most surprising to SVR intelligence analysts, though, was Hillary Clinton then ordering her two top attorneys Debra Katz and Lisa Banks to represent Dr. Blasey-Ford—a curious move as she had already directed them to represent General Dynamics workers ready to file a class action lawsuit against their company—and as always happens under these “_arrangements_”, would see these attorneys selling out these workers to the benefit of the company whom they are really representing.



 
Though not being entirely sure of what Hillary Clinton’s gambit is in trying to destroy Judge Kavanaugh in order to protect General Dynamics, but may have to do with a further ruling he would make against this company as part of the US Supreme Court, this report concludes, her increasingly desperate actions clearly show someone operating from a sense of dread and panic—most likely due to Trump’s loyalist forces closing in on her—and whom General Dynamics, like any other company she has illegally accepted money from, will quickly discard before President Trump comes after them, too.



 
September 20, 2018 © EU and US all rights reserved. Permission to use this report in its entirety is granted under the condition it is linked back to its original source.


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2018)

*Another curious link that the MSM will NOT explore  ... !!!!*

*But they will let a KNOWN drunken Party girl hurl false accusations *
*at a man with an otherwise impeccable career...*
*She cannot remember the date, she cannot remember the time, *
*she cannot remember the location, but she had the where with all*
*to completely scrub her social media platform COMPLETELY...*
*That includes someone or entity going into ALL the HS yearbook *
*accounts that sell or post copies of them and deleting them...*
*The yearbooks in question show dozens of references of drunken*
*house parties and references to sordid occurrences at them....*
*Not to mention the Link to Kavanaugh Mom ( a judge ) passing *
*a judgement against the Blasey's, the brother going up in court*
*in front of Kavanaugh's Mom. The severe Left activist sites that were *
*taken she was involved with......*
*This woman will not show up because she would perjure herself into*
*a jail cell.....*


----------



## nononono (Sep 22, 2018)

*Sen Grassley needs to grow a Pair !!!*

*Tell that Lying Piece of Gutter Trash to *
*pound sand and call the Vote Monday*
*morning !*


----------

